# Over The Head Espresso Shot.



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Here's a video I shot today per request. You can skip most of my babbling by fast forwarding to 1.25.






Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Good shooting!!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NIce Job Cap!... Yup still am not coordinated enough to toss and shoot.. that's my handicap I guess









impressive

LGD


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Just start with a small shooter and wet cotton balls pilled in your fingertips.
You cant hurt anything then. Scale down the rubber too.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good vid and good shooting, Joe


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

*You are So Fast!*

*Great Shooting!*

*Great Video!*


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks fellas! I'm having fun. I guess that's what counts.


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Great shootin' Joe. You've come a long way in just a few months. You must be a slingshot prodigy or something. You planning on taking your pfs out on your charters when the season starts up? Talk about intertaining the clients. You could send the cans to the real Davey Jones Locker. When the pelicans fly by you can shoot the food up to them. Thanks for sharing. You are appreciated.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I appreciate that! Thank you. I'm no prodigy, but I have been prodigiously foolish. I may be a savant though.... K-mart sucks. 246 on the floor and four in the box.

I do plan to take a pf with me...... everywhere I go until the day I die. I think it's the single greatest invention the universe has ever known. Better than sliced bread or a hula-hoop.

I have kept a wrist rocket on my boat for many years now. It's perfect for the days when the cormorants are attacking the bait I chum up. They will scatter the bait to the four winds if I don't frighten them away. A well placed shot seems to be enough to scare them off long enough to get my bait and run. Then they always come back with reinforcement.

The added benefit of my new found skills may garner a few extra tip-bucks, but I wouldn't count on them being too impressed. Tourists have this strange ability to 
look past the seemingly important and focus on something insignificant. Like the sound of the wind through the lines on the boat. You'll see them sitting there with their heads cocked and a quizzical look on their face for 20 minutes as they try to determine the source of the sound. When I tell them it's just the wind, they don't care. They just sit and listen. This is when they could be fishing, mind you....

It will take a special client for me to "show off." I usually just do my job. It's a very busy thing to babysit adults around hooks, a moving vessel, and calf high gunwhales. Never had one tumble out, but it's been pretty close. Attention is my main focus.

Thanks for the appreciation! Never had that before, except from my wife and kids, but they're supposed to do that.... right?


----------

